# Any information on vom banach k9?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone had any information on vom banach k9?

www.vombanachk9.homestead.com


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

There are discussions in past threads.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

robk said:


> There are discussions in past threads.


 
Thanks I meant to look before I posted


----------

